# FS: Planted aquarium - complete setup. Part out price are OBO



## Thorkell (Feb 17, 2011)

Selling a complete set-up of a planted tank. Set-up and livestock as follows. Pictures are available upon request. Asking $600 OBO. Moving out of the country. Part out price is also included. All prices are OBO and must be picked up in Surrey. E-mail keitarosan if you are interested or for more detail. Need to sell the plants first because keitarosan doesn't want to put the plants in his own tank and get stuck with it.

Plants:

The tank is heavily planted with Blyxa Japonica, Cryptocoryne Parva, Echinodorus Vesuvius, Red lotus and Glossostigma. $40 

Also a big driftwood with Anubias and fissidens fontanus moss. - $30 


Hardware: 

- 33g or 38g tank (you choose! though the 38g is currently not running so pics will only show an empty tank). regular 33g and 38g tank dimensions. 
- Wood stand. Customized, stained and varnished, very nice stand. No water damage or anything. Perfect condition. $200 for both. Stand cost $200 custom built.

- 4 bags of Seachem Flourite Black (7kg each bag) - $40

- Fluval 404 multistage filter with media. 1.5 yr old. $60 

- Sera or or Theo 250W heater. You choose! $20 or both for $30

- Surface skimmer. $10

- 10 lbs aluminum CO2 tank. Almost full. Had it refilled last month at KMS. 
- Milwaukee CO2 regulator, solenoid, bubble counter and needle valve 
- Drop Checker wit reagent
- CO2 tubing
- DIY CO2 reactor. comes with bioballs inside to chop CO2 bubbles to make it more efficient. - $350 for all

- 36" T5HO lights (fishneedit lights) - $80 

- Big tub of KNO3, KH2PO4. Smaller tub of K2SO4, microferts (TA and Solar). - $40


And a whole lot more like buckets, magnet glass cleaner, etc!!!!!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

If you decide to sell the Co2 seperately, please let me know.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL. this my buddy.... he has this posted on CL as well. we almost have the same set-up. tank type/size, plants, etc because we share plants and other stuff. i even set up the tank for him. 

c'mon man! you only join to post this and to tell us that you're leaving the hobby? lame!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

ok. i'm bumping this up. i talked to my buddy last night and he asked me to put them in my garage if he doesn't sell it in time. being a good buddy, i said ok. 

now, i still want my garage space so someone please buy this!!!! i told him to part it out. he's ok with it but livestock must go first. anybody for a very nice angelfish. i'd like to keep them myself as i have a bunch of angels as well but they're going to get too crowded in my tank.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

PM'ed Keirosan, please tell your frd.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! i've got the entire set-up in my garage. the tank has a few scratches but otherwise in very good condition. the stand is phenomenal. customized stand, stained and top coated with varnish. very good quality and condition. e-mail me for pics.

i can probably part it out but i want to get rid of the tank and stand first as this will probably get stuck with me in the end. the angels are spoken to and pending delivery. pm me for the prices, so much stuff to put in here. thanks.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got the info from my buddy for the part out pricing. We need to get rid of the plants first before we can part out with the substrate, CO2, lights, etc as the plants need them. I don't want to dump his plants in my own tank and wait for it to sell. 

Buy these people!! I want my garage space back!! Pics are available. Prices are OBO and must be picked up in Surrey. Thanks!

Plants: PENDING PICKUP

The tank is heavily planted with Blyxa Japonica, Cryptocoryne Parva, Echinodorus Vesuvius, Red lotus and Glossostigma. $40 

Also a big driftwood with Anubias and fissidens fontanus moss. - $30 


Hardware: 

- 33g or 38g tank (you choose! though the 38g is currently not running so pics will only show an empty tank). regular 33g and 38g tank dimensions. 
- Wood stand. Customized, stained and varnished, very nice stand. No water damage or anything. Perfect condition. $200 for both. Stand cost $200 custom built.

- 4 bags of Seachem Flourite Black (7kg each bag) - $40

- Fluval 404 multistage filter with media. 1.5 yr old. $60 - RESERVED

- Sera or or Theo 250W heater. You choose! $20 or both for $30

- Surface skimmer. $10

- 10 lbs aluminum CO2 tank. Almost full. Had it refilled last month at KMS. 
- Milwaukee CO2 regulator, solenoid, bubble counter and needle valve 
- Drop Checker wit reagent
- CO2 tubing
- DIY CO2 reactor. comes with bioballs inside to chop CO2 bubbles to make it more efficient. - $350 for all

- 36" T5HO lights (fishneedit lights) - $80 

- Big tub of KNO3, KH2PO4. Smaller tub of K2SO4, microferts (TA and Solar). - $40


And a whole lot more like buckets, magnet glass cleaner, etc!!!!!


----------



## Thorkell (Feb 17, 2011)

bump... helping out my friend sell my stuff. leaving soon!!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hey Buds...ur light fixture fishneedit.com....How old and how many bulbs??? On the market for lights so get back to me asap....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hi. he bought the entire light set-up sept or oct last year 2010. 2 T5HO bulbs. 1 for plant 6700K and 1 pink bulb to enhance fish colours.

let me know if you're interested and have it reserved. i can't let the lights go with the plants still in the tank. they need them. thanks.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Im interested in the fluval 404.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..... Fluval 404 reserved for catfishgold. somebody, buy the plants!!! as soon as they're gone. the rest can get out the door. please.....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to all pm's. sorry for the late reply.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

ok. all the plants, driftwood and the lights are pending pickup tonight. the filter is already reserved and awaiting member's reply for pickup.

i'll update the list once these things are out. the rest are still available. prices are OBO but please make a decent offer. thanks.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to all pm's. ples check your pm's.

tank, stand, fish food, complete ferts, CO2 system. are still available. let me know what you want and he probably have it. so much stuff to list here but i'll try to find time to list them all down. thanks!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated the list. Lowered the price of CO2 system. Let's get it going people!!! Tank and stand should be ready to go this weekend. 

Plants: PENDING PICKUP

The tank is heavily planted with Blyxa Japonica, Cryptocoryne Parva, Echinodorus Vesuvius, Red lotus and Glossostigma. $40 

Also a big driftwood with Anubias and fissidens fontanus moss. - $30 


Hardware: 

- 33g or 38g tank (you choose! though the 38g is currently not running so pics will only show an empty tank). regular 33g and 38g tank dimensions. 
- Wood stand. Customized, stained and varnished, very nice stand. No water damage or anything. Perfect condition. $200 for both. Stand cost $200 custom built.

AWAITING CONFIRMATION OF PICKUP
- 4 bags of Seachem Flourite Black (7kg each bag) - $40

PENDING PICKUP
- Fluval 404 multistage filter with media. 1.5 yr old. $60 

- Sera or or Theo 250W heater. You choose! $20 or both for $30

- Surface skimmer. $10

- 10 lbs aluminum CO2 tank. Almost full. Had it refilled last month at KMS. 
- Milwaukee CO2 regulator, solenoid, bubble counter and needle valve 
- Drop Checker wit reagent
- CO2 tubing
- DIY CO2 reactor. comes with bioballs inside to chop CO2 bubbles to make it more efficient. - $200 FIRM for all


PENDING PICKUP
- 36" T5HO lights (fishneedit lights) - $80 

AWAITING CONFIRMATION OF PICKUP
- Big tub of KNO3, KH2PO4. Smaller tub of K2SO4, microferts (TA and Solar). - $40


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

ok. here's what's left of the set-up. thanks a lot for bubblebee and o.c.d for picking up the stuff. i'll take the feedback. thorkell doesn't need it anyway. 

Hardware: 

- 33g or 38g tank (you choose! though the 38g is currently not running so pics will only show an empty tank). regular 33g and 38g tank dimensions. 
- Wood stand. Customized, stained and varnished, very nice stand. No water damage or anything. Perfect condition. $200 for both. Stand cost $200 custom built.

AWAITING CONFIRMATION OF PICKUP
- 4 bags of Seachem Flourite Black (7kg each bag) - $40

PENDING PICKUP
- Fluval 404 multistage filter with media. 1.5 yr old. $60 

- Sera or or Theo 250W heater. You choose! $20 or both for $30

- Surface skimmer. $10

AWAITING CONFIRMATION OF PICKUP
- Big tub of KNO3, KH2PO4. Smaller tub of K2SO4, microferts (TA and Solar). - $40 

Sunday, I should be able to drop by his place again and look at the other stuff and get a complete list. Stay tuned folks!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

thanks for the plants and light...my tank already looks so much nicer....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

what would he let the fluval 404 go for?


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

n/m didnt read up first


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

but if it dose come avalible pm me


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to all pm's. thanks!

bump....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated list!! Digital thermometer (weak battery), 6 bottles of various fish food (half full) and a bunch of Egeria Densa, Java moss, Java Fern plantlets from my own tank. Free with purchase of the tank and/or stand. Pics are available upon request.

Hardware: 

- 33g or 38g tank (you choose! though the 38g is currently not running so pics will only show an empty tank). regular 33g and 38g tank dimensions. 33g tank is a Hagen full glass. 38g tank is an Aqueon full glass. 
- Wood stand. Customized, stained and varnished, very nice stand. No water damage or anything. Perfect condition. $200 for both. Stand cost $200 custom built.

- 4 bags of Seachem Flourite Black (7kg each bag) - $40 - ** PENDING PICKUP **

- Sera or Eheim Jager 250W heater. You choose! $20 or both for $30

- Surface skimmer. $10

- Big tub of KNO3, KH2PO4. Smaller tub of K2SO4, MGSO4 microferts (Solar). - $40 - ** PENDING PICKUP **

- Half full 4dKH solution for drop checker - $10 - ** PENDING PICKUP **


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to all pm's. please look at list above.

heaters, skimmer, tank and stand still available. prices are OBO. i want them out of my garage. please......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP!!! Tank, stand, heaters and skimmer still available!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP!!! tank and stand priced reduced!! only $150 for both. 

i need to bring the car in my garage soon otherwise i'll be fined for parking on the visitor's spot.


----------

